

Former Google engineer claims she was sexually harassed - shadytrees
http://m.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2015/03/07/former-google-engineer-claims-she-was-sexually-harassed-google-did-nothing-about-it

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163309)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9165261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9165261)

------
prezjordan
Why did I read the comments? Why did I read the comments.

